# severe pancreatitis



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

No experience with that but after what we've been thru, I know I'd try EVERYTHING first. Sending you hugs and tons of prayers for Hannah's recovery!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I do not have any experience with severe (or not severe) pancreatitis, but I know it is an extremely painful condition and all you can do is provide supportive therapy and wait it out to see if the body will heal itself and the inflammation will subside.
However, it seems like a week isn't very long to wait. I know in humans it can take several weeks.
Also, is there a veterinary teaching hospital anywhere within a reasonable distance of you? A second opinion might be well worth it at this point.
Sending prayers your way.


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

My boy Clyde had a severe attack last September, and it was very tough to see him go through it. Clyde was 12 when he had a bad reaction to Rimadyl. I love him dearly, and feel so lucky to still have him at almost 13. Since then I have made sure to keep him on a low fat diet. Keeping him eating has been a challenge, for a very long time I cooked him low fat turkey breast (ground) and rice and added it to his kibble. He was on Science diet ID gastrointestinal for the longest time, but he would eat it. He now eats Buffalo Blue Healthy Weight as it is less than 7% fat, mixed with authority canned Senior wet food. I read more labels for him, than myself. Before pancreatitis Clyde could still hike several miles, now, maybe 1/2 mile. I know he is still happy, but he has never come back to his former self. I would not put it through that again.

I am sorry you're going through this, and feel free to pm me if you need someone to talk to, anytime. I hope your Hannah has better success, but Clyde was also two years older when it happened. We have become accustom to a new normal. Please keep us posted, and give her a belly rub from me!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I'm so sorry to hear Hannah has pancreatitis, I don't have any experience with it, several members here have though. Hopefully they will see your thread and post. 

I too would try everything possible to help your girl. 

My thoughts are with you and Hannah.


----------



## Tayla's Mom (Apr 20, 2012)

Yes, but unfortunately the outcome was not good. Jesse was 15 when it happened to her. We were going to put her to sleep, but our vet said he thought there was a chance. We fed her by syringe for 3 weeks before we decided to let her go. She just didn't have enough fight left. You'd is younger so maybe you have better odds. Our vet tried everything. Prayers to you.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Do you mind if I ask - why did they recommend she be euthanized? This is the important thing to me and what I'd make any further decisions on. 

Our Danny had pancreatitis twice in his life. The first time he was at the vet for 2-3 days. The first 24-48 hours were key and they kept a very close watch on him to ensure that the pain was controlled and his systems were stabilized. Then they were making sure he was drinking regular liquids and keeping them down before they sent him home. He had to be on a special diet - and the thing they warned us at the time was their preference was to keep the dogs on this special diet for the rest of their life, but at the least they wanted him to be a month or so on this special diet. 

The pancreas was stabilized and none of the other organs (kidneys) were damaged... which I think is a danger with severe pancreatitis that has gone past the treatable stage. 

Even with Danny - our vet had the orders to put him to sleep if they felt he was failing. The second time it happened, we recognized it earlier and he was only at the vet for 24 hours. But even then, we told the vet the same thing about not letting him suffer.

The positive word though is I know somebody through dog classes who had a dachshund present with chronic pancreatitis - which had gone undiagnosed for several days that she was going back and forth to the vet who was convinced it was gastroenteritis and treated and released based on that. The dog worsened before he was finally dx and treated. This dog is back running around the farm with the other dogs like nothing happened.


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

From a human perspective, my husband had it a a few years ago. It was caused by a partially blocked bile duct due to a malfunctioning gall bladder. He was ill for sometime but didn't know what was wrong and didn't go to the doctor until it was so bad. He was hospitalized and told to eat nothing for a long time. I think it was over a week that he could only have ice chips. The only help was massive doses of morphine and some other more powerful drugs. He was on a pain pump. He lost 25# in a few days and 40# in no time. He couldn't think straight. He was about 45 yrs old at the time. The only thing he could do was wait it out. He was too sick to have his gall bladder removed. It was about 60 days before they could do the surgery. 

So if you can find out what caused the pancreatitis. Is it a blocked bile duct? Is it too much fat in the diet? What exactly caused it? The vet may not be able to tell you. But I think it's key to know how to proceed.

My husband didn't eat normally for months. He has concentrated on making himself as healthy as he can. Incidentally the most common cause of human pancreatitis is alcoholism. Something to talk about with anyone in your life that drinks too much.

Your dog is inxcruciating pain right now. It may not be obvious. You need to make sure you get good pain killers, not just rimadyl. Make sure you give the maximum dose and don't miss a dose. All you can do for now is water and pain killers and time.


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

I'm so sorry that your Hannah is going thru this. Our first golden, Golda had it 2 times. The first time was very severe. The vet kept him for 3 days. I think that he was around 7 or 8 at the time. He came down with it when we got Max as a puppy. The 2nd time was about 2 years later and we recognized it immediately, so it wasn't as bad. Both times he was put on a special diet for quiet a while. Keeping your girl in our thoughts that she makes a full recovery.


----------



## Chaya (Aug 18, 2012)

I'm so sorry you're going through this. Chaya, our 3.5 year old girl, went through this last year. She stayed overnight at the ER, and they said the most important thing during an attack is to rest her stomach. They gave her an IV for food and hydration, so maybe if you can bring her in to a hospital where they can IV her for a few days to give her stomach area a break, it might help the inflammation go away faster. At this point, anything introduced to her stomach, even yogurt, is likely to induce more pancreatic secretions, which prolongs the inflammation.

Pain control is also very important, because apparently next to bone cancer, pancreatitis is the most painful medical condition. 

Also, I'm not sure if this is 100% true, but in addition to a lower fat diet, I think I read somewhere that a lower-fiber diet is also helpful in preventing another attack. I just know that Chaya's attack came on while she was having about a cup of green beans every day (for weight loss). We've been extra careful just in case this is true, because I can't bear for Chaya to go through it again.

I really hope your girl gets better soon.


----------



## Laura Way (May 25, 2009)

Hi,

I have no experience with dogs with pancreatics but have with myself. About 15-17 years ago I had it. My gall bladder stones went into the pancreatic duct. The gall bladder had to be removed with a large incision. I spent over a month in the hospital where they shut down my stomach so my pancreas could rest and heal. I had an IV feed for over 6 months 16 hours a day. I was heavily medicated for pain. I don't remember much of those 6 months. I ended up needing a second surgery to attach two susto cyst from Pancreas to stomach. I lost tons of weight and took me months to start eating once IV treatments where done. 

I was not a drinker and hardly even had a drink in my 30 years of life. All the doctors where surprised I walked away. They believed I only did because I was young and wasn't due to alcohol.

In the IV was loads of vitamins and what not. I feel great to this day and watch what I eat. No fats or very minimal. I was diabetic during that time. For years no diabetes but now for a year I am on insulin and will be the rest of my life. If I have a large meal I hurt again for an hour or so. So small meals and low fats. 

I wish you nothing but the best for you golden. 

L


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

any update?


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Hannah*

Praying for Hannah and you!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Hannah*

I emailed Kathie this morning to ask about Hannah and got some sad news!
I've already added her to the 2013 Rainbow Bridge List.
Here is Kathie's reply about Hannah:

It is with a very heavy heart that I tell you that hannah left this world on 8-10-13. she fought a brave battle with pancreatitis. she spent a week in the hospital, and they sent her home to be put down, however my vet wanted to try to save her. I had another week with my sweet girl. I have to admit, I am devastated, she was my heart dog, and I miss her so. she was so very special, words cannot express. the really hard thing was my son had my 3 1/2 old granddaughter have face time with hannah before she went to the vet. madelyn adored and loved hannah even though she has her own golden. once again thank you so much, you are such a kind, caring person. kathie


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

I am so saddened by this news, RIP beautiful Hannah....strength to Hannah's Mom.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

I'm so sorry to hear this, but thanks for letting us know. Godspeed sweet girl.


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

RIP Hannah


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

Oh dear. I'm so sorry. Hannah is at the bridge with so many of our babies. Rest in peace, Hannah.


----------



## Goldens R Great (Aug 19, 2010)

I'm so sorry to read the sad news about Hannah.


----------



## sunset (Mar 10, 2013)

I am so very sorry for your loss of Hannah.


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

So sorry to hear.


----------

